# My equipment



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Emotiva UMC-1
Emotiva UPA-5
Emotiva XPA-3
Dayton amp
Sony 40" TV
Sony BD player
i7 950 computer with several TBs and BD drive and lots of music
Asus Xonar Essence STX headphone card
Sennheiser HD600
2 Eton Symphony 7 kits from Madisound with active crossovers
1 ScanSpeak Rediscovery Madisound Center actively crossed over
2 3cf subs with NHT 1259 drivers
2 Emotiva ERD-1 surrounds

Today there's a blizzard so I'm watching old tv shows (Bob Newhart mostly) on HULU through my headphones.


----------

